# O Meu Abrigo Meteorologico



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 13:07)

Aqui vão fotos do meu abrigo meteorológico. Feito com umas madeiras velhas que tinha cá por casa. Não está uma perfeição mas até agora está a resultar bem.  






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 13:08)

Mais uma foto






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 13:12)

OPS vamos tentar de novo!!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 13:14)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 13:16)

Á que aproveitar as velharias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 15:45)

Ganda Miguel! És um artista! Oki tá decidido! Já que és 1 pro nisso vais fazer um para mim! Assim já não registarei temperaturas a romdar od 50 graus nas horas em que o sol bate na minha estação! Boa?   

Abraço!


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mai 2007 às 15:56)

@JMiguel estou  


Nunca acreditei que fosses capaz de fazer esse caixote  


Agora sim, já consegues ter valores mais reais  


Parabéns!
(Não desistas  )




Nas imagens que não aparecem, tens *http:// *em duplicado

*http://*http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7333/0000374ua7.jpg



Edita o post e corrige, se bem que as fotos são as mesmas  



cumps


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2007 às 18:46)

É assim mesmo...eu também preciso rápidamente de uma coisa dessas!...o Sol directo deturpa completamente as temperaturas...


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 22:11)

O importante é a caixa servir para o fim a que foi construida.. 
só um pormenor, ela deve ter um bom arejamento para que o interior não tenhas algum efeito estufa e temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas do que seria de esperar..


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mai 2007 às 22:39)

Rogpacheco disse:


> O importante é a caixa servir para o fim a que foi construida..
> só um pormenor, ela *deve ter um bom arejamento para que o interior não tenhas algum efeito estufa * e temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas do que seria de esperar..





Duvidas????   

Aquilo é corrente de ar por todos os lados  

  


Se ele se descuida... os




fazem lá dentro ninho... é que o caixote não tem porta


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mai 2007 às 22:54)

Obrigado pessoal!!Pelas vossas mensagens.  

Rogpacheco, aquilo está a resultar bem, hoje esteve um dia bem quente onde moro, se nao fosse o obrigo teria registado perto de 30 graus e com o abrigo registei 21,7º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2007 às 01:04)

Eu queria fazer um abrigo para a minha, mas receio que as temperaturas mínimas se tornem elevadas, pela circulação do ar ser quase nula.


----------



## mocha (2 Mai 2007 às 11:54)

assim k acabar a mudança tb vou fazer um abrigo para a minha estação, boa miguel k abrigo XPTO


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mai 2007 às 16:17)

@FIL

Este tópico devia mudar para o Geral  


Deixo aqui uma imagens para os interessados na Bricolage  tirarem umas ideias  


































Vá lá pessoal mãos... na madeira


----------



## abrantes (6 Jan 2008 às 15:48)

Kraliv, este seu abrigo ai esta show!!

Eu estou pensando em montar um ou comprar para colocar um datalogger usb.


----------

